# [SOLVED] Problem bei Fluxbox installation

## promatt

Hallo, ich habe erst vor kurzen angefangen mich mit Gentoo auseinander zu setzen und brächste deshalb mal eure Hilfe ...

Also ich möchte auf meinen Gentoo rechner Fluxbox installieren, ich kann auch fluxbox und xlock emerge aber bei eterm macht er mir stänig einen fehler.

Ich weis allerdings nicht woran es liegt ... ich weis nicht mal wo ich suchen sollte   :Embarassed: 

Also jedes mal wenn ich eterm emerge will bringt er mir nach 2 Minuten "emake failed" ... ich weis jetzt nicht genau was das zu bedeuten hat, aber ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir das sagen.

Also hier sind mal die letzten Zeilen der Kompilierung

```
fluxconf.c: In function 'sauver':

fluxconf.c:225: warning: implicit declaration of function 'g_locale_from_utf8'

fluxconf.c:225: warning: passing argument 1 of 'fputs' makes pointer from integer without a cast

fluxconf.c: In function 'fluxconf':

fluxconf.c:308: warning: implicit declaration of function 'g_locale_to_utf8'

fluxconf.c:308: warning: passing argument 2 of 'strcpy' makes pointer from integer without a cast

make[2]: *** [fluxconf-fluxconf.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/fluxconf-0.9.8/work/fluxconf-0.9.8/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/fluxconf-0.9.8/work/fluxconf-0.9.8/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/fluxconf-0.9.8 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 1191:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 645:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/fluxconf-0.9.8/temp/build.log'.

```

Ich hoffe einer kann mir mal was dazu sagen und mir erklären wie ich das beheben kann.

Mfg MattLast edited by promatt on Tue Mar 27, 2007 5:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Knieper

```

x11-misc/fluxconf-0.9.8 failed

```

Das ist eine abgebrochene Installation von fluxconf. Weder eterm noch fluxbox benoetigen das. Und bitte sei so nett und ueberfliege Deine Beitraege vorm Absenden. "brächste" und Co. erleichtern nicht gerade das Lesen.

----------

## promatt

Ok und wenn ich das jetzt doch installieren möchte ... was muss ich dann machen ... weil mit fluxconf kann ich doch dann weitere Einstellungen vornehmen oder?

Ja ich weis ... scheis schreibfehler aber ich bin hier auf der Arbeit ... und da muss ich schnell machen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Poste bitte noch ein bisschen mehr von der Ausgabe.

Irgendwo musst du ein "error" sehen, das brauchen wir, damit wir sehen, was da schief läuft.

Tobi

----------

## promatt

Also ich hab hier mal das Gesamt Log hochgeladen

http://www.godnet.de.tc/

----------

## nikaya

```

./.libs/libEterm.so: undefined reference to `imlib_render_pixmaps_for_whole_image'

./.libs/libEterm.so: undefined reference to `imlib_context_set_display'

```

Emerge mal imlib und imlib2 neu:

```
emerge -av media-libs/imlib media-libs/imlib2
```

----------

## promatt

Also imlib und imlib2 hab ich emerged ...

geht aber immer noch net ... hab das neue log nochmal geaddet ...

http://www.godnet.de.tc/

----------

## nikaya

Was sagt denn 

```
emerge -pv fluxbox
```

Bei mir ist das imlib Flag nicht gesetzt.

----------

## promatt

```
gondor ~ # emerge -pv fluxbox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.15.1-r2  USE="nls -disableslit -disabletoolbar -gnome -imlib -kde -truetype -xinerama" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Also bei mir ist das auch nicht gesetzt.

----------

## nikaya

Der Fehler taucht ja bei eterm auf.Kannst Du auch aterm nehmen?

----------

## promatt

Und was ist aterm? 

Also emerge kann ich es ja mal, vllt geht das ja ...

----------

## promatt

Also ich habe gerade noch was auf eterm.org gefunden

 *Quote:*   

> Eterm requires some companion libraries to be fully functional. You need to have libast installed to build/run Eterm; you can get it from the eterm.org download page. Also, in order to have the capability to load and render images, you must install Imlib2  as well.

 

Aber selbst nachdem ich libast emerged hab, gehst immer noch nicht.

----------

## nikaya

 *promatt wrote:*   

> Und was ist aterm? 
> 
> Also emerge kann ich es ja mal, vllt geht das ja ...

 

aterm ist auch ein Terminalemulator und imho aus eterm entwickelt worden.

----------

## Knieper

 *promatt wrote:*   

> Aber selbst nachdem ich libast emerged hab, gehst immer noch nicht.

 

Hast Du bei libast das imlib-useflag gesetzt?

----------

## promatt

also die useflag hab ich jetzt gesetzt und dann nochmla libast emerged ...

jedoch kann  ich dann fluxbox nicht neu emergen weil ich imlib2 auch habe ...

aber wenn ich dann wieder eterm emergen will kommt er wieder zu dem fehler ... das kann doch nicht sein ...  :Sad:  so schwer war das in dem tut aber nicht beschrieben ...

----------

## manuels

 *promatt wrote:*   

> jedoch kann  ich dann fluxbox nicht neu emergen weil ich imlib2 auch habe ...

 

Diesen Satz raff ich nicht. Was kriegst du denn fuer eine Fehlermeldung?

----------

## promatt

da kommt die meldung das ich fluxbox nicht mit imlib emergen kann da ich schon imlib2 emerged habe.

----------

## manuels

brauchst du denn imlib2?

----------

## promatt

naja john.doe hat mir gesagt ich soll die beiden mal emergen ... ich kann imlib auch wieder entfernen ... wenn du mir sagst wie

----------

## manuels

schau vorher mal nach, ob du das wirklich nicht brauchst:

```
 equery depends media-libs/imlib2
```

Ansonsten kannst du es mit 

```
emerge -C media-libs/imlib2
```

 wieder unmergen.

----------

## promatt

Also ich habe es jetzt geschafft eterm zu emergen ... ich musste en bischen mit den USE-Flage experimentieren und dann gings ... allerdings ist es jetzt so das ich zum beispiel idesk und andere Programme emerged habe ... aber diese werden mir wenn ich startx eingebe und fluxbox starte nicht angezeigt ... 

Also habe mich stark an das Tutorial von Gentoo gehalten http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/fluxbox-config.xml

Aber wenn ich das menü generien will dann macht er mir das nicht ... er zeigt mir nur

```
gondor ~ # fluxbox-generate_menu -is -ds

basename: missing operand

Try `basename --help' for more information.

awk: cmd. line:1: fatal: cannot open file `/root/.fluxbox/init' for reading (No such file or directory)

Note: In /root/.fluxbox/init, your "session.menuFile" does not point to /root/.fluxbox/menu but to

Menu successfully generated: /root/.fluxbox/menu

Use fluxbox-generate_menu -h to read about all the latest features.

```

Mfg Matt

----------

## Knieper

Dann schreib es doch selbst in die ./fluxbox/menu. Man muss nicht jedes daemliche Konfigurationsprogramm oder Skript installieren, auch wenn die seltsame Gentoo-Doku es vormacht.

http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docs/en/newdoc.menuedit.php

----------

## nikaya

```
fluxbox-generate_menu -is -ds
```

sollte man als $USER ausführen und nicht als $ROOT.

----------

## promatt

Alles klar als Benutzer hat es geklappt ... 

allerdings zeigt er mir keine Symbole an die durch idesk ja eigentlich kommen sollten ... was auch noch nicht funktioniert ist das mein Hintergrundbild übernommen wird ... 

Habe in der fluxbox-startup folgendes eingegeben

```
bsetbg -f /home/matt/desktop.jpg
```

aber er macht mir da nichts ...

Muss ich noch etwas machen damit er mir die ganzen programme und so startet ?

----------

## manuels

hiernach http://gentoo-wiki.com/Fluxbox#Setting_the_wallpaper_using_fbsetbg

muesste es 

```
fbsetbg -f /home/matt/desktop.jpg

^
```

 heissen

----------

## promatt

hmm naja ... leider hat das alles nicht so funktionier wie ich das wollte ... deshalb habe ich fluxbox wieder gelöscht und xfce emerged ... und jetzt läuft alles perfekt ... 

Thx für die Hilfe, auf wenns leider nichts gebracht hat ...

Mfg Matt

----------

